# how much do you weigh



## damn

i am just curios,i just wanna know whats the average weight of teens,currently
i am 117 pounds


----------



## LordScott

250 ish... but my height makes me look thinner.. im 6'4


----------



## applesauce5482

I'm about 139


----------



## Freddio42

145lbs


----------



## Orchestrated

^ Minus five and you've got my weight


----------



## niacin

114 but I have a small frame so I look about 130. I'm female btw


----------



## Venkska

130 lbs


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

110 lbs last I checked, but I've been told I'm a bit underweight so yeah....


----------



## Luka92

165 pounds


----------



## millyxox

about 110 pounds...It's alright since I'm a really short girl.


----------



## Koloz

162, but I look like a skeleton.


----------



## meeps

edit: oops I'm not a teen. herp derp


----------



## bedroommonster

147


----------



## kismetie

155. last time i check. Couldn't tell by looking though


----------



## Ashley1990

97.02 lbs

And height 5 feet 3.5 inches


----------



## mezzoforte

128lbs I think


----------



## Ashley1990

Eeeewww am I such underweight:um..even on SAS??:sus:blank


----------



## Missjennifers

105. I'm 5'3"


----------



## Missjennifers

Ashley1990:1059987355 said:


> Eeeewww am I such underweight:um..even on SAS??:sus:blank


How tall are you Ashley?


----------



## Ashley1990

Missjennifers said:


> How tall are you Ashley?


 5 feet 3.5 inches


----------



## Missjennifers

Ashley1990 said:


> 5 feet 3.5 inches


Oh sorry! I didn't see you posted it in your original post until just now. Do you just have a fast metabolism? My lowest weight was 78 pounds. Was icky. Some people just have a small frame ya know?


----------



## SupaDupaFly

5'7 166


----------



## Ashley1990

Missjennifers said:


> Oh sorry! I didn't see you posted it in your original post until just now. Do you just have a fast metabolism? My lowest weight was 78 pounds. Was icky. Some people just have a small frame ya know?


Dnt know much I used to be some more at weight till 14 ..then I lost weight due to stress and work too...i have been on the same scale since 14 never crossed 115 lbs...

yeah u can say I am an ectomorph n whatever healthy I eat it has a less effect on my body.....i cant put on weight that easily..n I have somewhat developed eating disorder too


----------



## Joe

154 pounds(11 stone), 5"11 not measured in ages though.


----------



## WalkingDisaster

I'm about 9.5-10 stone. I'm about 5 foot 10.


----------



## notna

Round about 151 pounds


----------



## darkninjakitten

160  5ft7 i plan on losing 30 pounds.....this summer.


----------



## Watercoulour

125lbs. Usually im about 115 but i have random junk food binges when I'm stressed. And ya know, finals, end of the school year, all that stuff is getting me jittery.


----------



## BoneAndDream

5'7" at 185. at around 20% body fat.

i've been lifting, and my goal is 190 at ~8% body fat


----------



## Lamento

around 145pounds


----------



## Relay

5'9 at 169 lbs


----------



## lostbunny

im 97lbs....but im only 5'3 so it's ok. i guess. not really. im still skinny:blank, but NOT underweight


----------



## lostbunny

Ashley1990 said:


> 97.02 lbs
> 
> And height 5 feet 3.5 inches


we're in the same boat:roll:


----------



## Ashley1990

lostbunny said:


> we're in the same boat:roll:


Yeah we do:b....how r u at eating??:roll I dnt like eating.....:no


----------



## thequietgirl1995

98lbs and I'm 5'6"


----------



## Patriot

124


----------



## Taylorshane

197 , but its ok im 6'2"


----------



## ballroomblitz

5'2", somewhere between 108-113 pounds. Probably on the lower end considering how often I skip lunch at school (ie. _always_.)


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

108


----------



## whatevzers

Last time I checked, it was about 182.


----------



## maybutterfly16

125 lbs, 5'4/4.5"


----------



## huh

Currently 127lbs.


----------



## purplerainx3

Between 100-104. It fluctuates all the time :/


----------



## MM Gloria

I'm 138. Male, at 5'4".


----------



## huh

Whoops, just realized this was in the teens subforum...hahaha. That's what I get for clicking "new posts" and blindly replying to threads :lol


----------



## nSwany

I'm about 180 lbs at the moment at 5'8".


----------



## telepathic

I weigh 81.5 Kg and my height is 182.88 cm...I think


----------



## Barren Wuffet

5'11" 150lbs


----------



## Sabreena

5'0" 100 lbs


----------



## Shikoku

170 @ 5'10 lost about 15 pounds in a month just doing kickboxing and BJJ. Feels great getting out of the house a bit more as well


----------



## zemulis

144.1 lbs


----------



## lostbunny

Ashley1990 said:


> Yeah we do:b....how r u at eating??:roll I dnt like eating.....:no


oh no. i LOVE eating but i just dont gain weight...its weird


----------



## Niko702

girl, u weigh 117? thats sexy


----------



## AmericanZero

219 lbs 
6'3"

Semi-muscular, semi-worthless fat.


----------



## AfraidToSpeak

120 lbs at 5'6


----------



## v0dka

51 kg I think? that's like 115 lbs or something like that.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

130 and around 5'4


----------



## adifferentkindofgirl

115 lbs. Trying to lose at least 5 though. I'm super small boned and only 5'3, so 115 looks kinda chubby on me. Sorry for the TMI.


----------



## someguyaz

5'10 and 150 lbs


----------



## Joe H

130 lbs and i'm 5'7 i think


----------



## Openyoureyes

115 lbs and im 5'4


----------



## Cashew

Somewhere between 92 and 95 lbs. Small frame.


----------



## lisbeth

I'm between 5'3" and 5'4". 108lbs, currently.

I don't really have a super healthy relationship with food, so my weight tends to go up and down a lot. I can be anywhere between 100lbs and 113lbs at any given time  I'm trying to work on my habits so I can be more stable, though.


----------



## iheartkpop

At this point, I really don't know. If I had to guess, I'd say around 120 ish. However, I hope I lost weight. *cross my fingers* I might not be 120 though.


----------



## Sikki

101 lbs. I'm kind of underweight for my height, but that's the way I feel comfortable with myself and anyway, I've lost a lot of weight since I turned vegan.


----------



## TenYears

5' 10.5" , 152 lbs

I've lost about 25% of my body weight over the last couple of months.


----------



## matmad94

112lbs. 5'8. I know I'm underweight but am quite happy with my current weight as I Barely even reached 100lbs until recently


----------



## Jinxx

5'8" - 240 lbs

I look pretty decent for my weight though. 

(I made this account a year ago when I was really Insecure)


----------



## jovo

6'1 and 230 lbs now, im not fat though, waist is 35 inches


----------



## JAkDy

6'0 and 158 lbs (183cm, 72kg).


----------



## nitro eh

6 feet 160lb (trying to get to 180)


----------



## yafit96

125 and im 5'4


----------



## Monotony

130 5'11


----------



## AwkBoy

I'm about 140 lb. I'm around 5'10" in height maybe so I hope I'm not underweight or something.


----------



## Joe

11 stone (154 lb I think) and 5"11 but I'm really skinny and under-muscled (not done much exercise because I never go out since sa) so I guess I'm big boned lol.


----------



## MorgansGotSwag

5'6 115. usually i weigh 120-125 but i havent worked out in a few months and lost all my muscles haha


----------



## Cherry Quartz

Jumps around between 115 to 125 lbs. :3


----------



## Bryan108

hovers around 135, and I'm 5'11


----------



## Cherry Quartz

Oh, and I am 5'2".


----------



## It Happens

About 80kg/175 -180lbs


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

125 and I'm 5' 6''


----------



## Marakunda

I don't know how much I weigh honestly, been a while since I've had access to a scale. >.>
Last time I weighed myself I was like 145 pounds or something? So bigger than that.
5'11 145+ pounds. Is that normal I wonder? Whatevs... Still skinny anyways.


----------



## Unexist

58 kilograms , my BMI is around 21.3


----------



## Laurenanni13

I really don't likee talkking about my weight but I guess this will get me more comfortable with how my body is so I'm 105lbs but I'm 5'5.


----------



## And1 ellis

140 lbs 5'8


----------



## Fair Lady

56 kg/125 lbs


----------



## Xarin

Last time I weighed myself on a proper scale I was 97 pounds, but I think now I'm about 110. I hate it.


----------



## Sarah Davis

5' 9" and 124 lbs last time I weighed.


----------



## Reclusion

143lbs 5'8


----------



## Otonashii

91lbs and I'm 5'0.


----------



## May19

120 pounds and im 5"6. god i feel so fat.. must loose weight. 
I want to loose 20 pounds cause people kept calling me a chubby bunny -_-"


----------



## MuteGirl

5'4 and 96 Ibs but I don't look it due to having a medium skeletal frame.


----------



## snowyowl

I'm too fat ... I'm 5'4 and somewhere between 120-130 pounds.


----------



## nether

56 kg / 125 pounds, 172cm tall (i think) = 67,7 inches


----------



## layitontheline

115. 5'8.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555

don't know


----------



## Arcane

5'something (about 1 or 4). Approx. 150 lbs (though it raises as high as 162 in the morning and lowers to about 148 in the evening. I don't know why)


----------



## earlgreytea

x


----------



## greenday

154 6'1


----------



## Wretch94

63kg and im 5'9


----------



## ShadyGFX

I'm 175 lbs, 6'1. I lift weight lift so I'm trying to get to 180. Should be easy


----------



## vulgarrobot

105 lbs


----------



## ahickspanic

130 but I want to weigh around 110 to 115 I'm 5'2


----------



## Tacos

155 lb


----------



## Cheskey

I fluctuate between 88-99lbs ._. And about 5 foot. I still feel really fat, though ._.


----------



## awkwardturk

117 pounds, but I'm 5"9...


----------



## NoHeart

NO idea... the last time I weighed myself I was around 52 Kg


----------



## alee

110-115 lbs and 5 '4


----------



## mrdenise

Hi all,

No body can decide this average having different kind of teen in the world, there is lots of difference by the age.

Thanks.....


----------



## Iwanttodisappear

5'10 and 130lbs 
hopefully sooner it will be less


----------



## iwanthelp1030

97 Ib. Its ok though since i'm barely 5 feet, so chill lool


----------



## RUFB2327

210 lbs


----------



## pitbullmommy97

I have a high metabolism.. So I'm very underweight. 5'2 & 90 pounds...


----------



## canada9042

I'm 115 pounds and I'm 5'6"...yeah no matter what, I can't seem to gain weight at all.


----------



## Vinny123

140


----------



## maybutterfly16

128 at 5'4.25 and trying to bring it down to 120 lbs


----------



## Miyuu

I'm about 130 and 5'5.


----------



## Marleywhite

115 lbs, but I'm short


----------



## linabean

112 :/ i'm a little underweight at 5'5


----------



## godhelpme2

i'm 108 pounds, & i'm 5'4 so i guess it evens out. i used to be 115, which is weird it went down, because i eat like crazy


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

linabean said:


> 112 :/ i'm a little underweight at 5'5


Aw what? You weigh more than me and I'm taller.


----------



## Cam1

160 lbs.


----------



## DanielCrimson

somewhere near 110 lbs. at 16 yrs old


----------



## mattigummi

I'm 60kg. Not sure how much it is in pounds. I'm very skinny and light.


----------



## Insane1

54 kg.. and thats because ive put on 4 kilos at the gym.


----------



## CefaliK

145 lbs at 5'8


----------



## AwkBoy

Around 139 lbs. I need to put some weight on.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

130... it sounds like a lot for 5' 6'' but it's mostly muscle


----------



## Kakumbus

155 last time i checked


----------



## RUFB2327

210 at 6'0". Trying to put on more weight too


----------



## ballroomblitz

105 and 5'2", I used to be 112. Not eating has caught up to me....


----------



## Ruilaai

148 and i'm 5'3 
Im overweight!! I need execise, but i'm too lazy


----------



## Josh2323

195 6'1"


----------



## VeganGirl93

105lbs (48kgs)

5'3 (162cms)

And I'm a girl


----------



## KelsKels

Can't remember if I posted in this thread before lol.. but I'm always somewhere between 120-125. I'm not really sure how tall I am. Id say around 5'5" though..


----------



## linabean

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Aw what? You weigh more than me and I'm taller.


You're probably just naturally slender...even my doctor has said that I'm underweight :/ I used to be 125, but then I kinda stopped eating


----------



## Alas Babylon

132lbs, 6'2 
Yeah, I am underweight for my height. 
Though I'm thinking about going on a weight-gain diet. I drastically need to.


----------



## Nathanst

Paradox Frog said:


> 132lbs, 6'2
> Yeah, I am underweight for my height.
> Though I'm thinking about going on a weight-gain diet. I drastically need to.


Holy crap dude, 132 lbs at 6'2?

OT: I'm 6'3 at about 195 lbs


----------



## Logical Paradox

159 lb in the morning at 6'.


----------



## ourwater

57.36 Kgs


----------



## Marlon

125 pounds
5'7"

or

56.7 kg
170 cm


----------



## ExquisiteCorpse

177 lbs and I'm 5'7 :3


----------



## Grec

150, 6'5, I work out a lot.


----------



## Kennnie

5`5 150


----------



## Bbpuff

113, 5'2" or 5'3" I'm planning to lose around 15lbs because I look chubby for my frame.


----------



## TortimerTook

About 150


----------



## river1

163 my weight fluctuates a lot. I'm either anywhere between 160 and 175. I used to weight a lot more but I've been losing weight recently.

My height is 6'3.


----------



## flagg lives

5'10 150 thin frame


----------



## pneumatic

5'7 162 Lbs.


----------



## MadDogTen

6'4 and Last I checked, 195.

For some reason my weight doesn't seem to change, which is surprising, as I do absolutely nothing all day, and eat unhealthy food. But hey, I'm not complaining.


----------



## GameGuy

lol, Im probably the biggest guy on this site,

Im 6'1", and I currently weigh around 350lbs.


----------



## pitbullmommy97

My weight changes a lot, one day I'm 90, the next I'm 95, 
Or one day I'm 90, the next I'm 88


----------



## miminka

5'3 & 95 lb


----------



## H94

6'1'' about 140 lbs. I'm an awkward, slightly leaning skeleton.


----------



## Sloqx

5'6, 160 lbs. Short and stocky, and a little chubby


----------



## Nicks485

140-145 btw im 5"10


----------



## sorrwel

5'1, 105 pounds.


----------



## Marakunda

Just went to the doctors and confirmed my weight and height actually!
Turns out I'm skinnier than I thought...

I'm 5'10 135 pounds.


----------



## FallingChip

I am about 5'2" and 110 pounds.


----------



## ihatemoving

195, 6'3 but I could convince people my bones are made of cast iron


----------



## John The Great

6'1, 191 lbs, 15% body fat


----------



## ourwater

61.36 Kgs


----------



## Raphael200

280 lbs.Yes,i know,but remember i'm a very big guy,i'm not sure about my height but i'm very very very tall.


----------



## jay l

5'6
150


----------



## FlowerChild13

5'2 95 pounds

Scrawny I know :roll


----------



## StrangePeaches

5ft 8, 117


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

133 and 5'6. :/


----------



## Narkier

5'9" and used to weigh around 178 pounds until back in april, when I decided I should start losing weight. In that period of ~half a year I lost 22 pounds  Feeling a lil bit better about myself already. 
My goal being 132 pounds, I'm still fighting to get there.


----------



## Narkier

Why is everyone so skinny  I feel fat.


----------



## Insider

I weigh less than pretty much everyone who has posted in this thread, even the females.

This is so depressing.


----------



## shnbwmn

143 lbs


----------



## Farideh

Like 120? I'm planning on losing like 5 lbs.


----------



## Farideh

sorrwel said:


> 5'1, 105 pounds.


I'm the same height and I used to weigh that much too until I started eating fast food like every day. Now I gained 10 lbs.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

6'5 195ilbs


----------



## nullptr

140lb 5'6


----------



## Ardi

5"10

196lbs

Bench 275


----------



## bullsfan

6"0, 190lbs 
My goal is to reach 6"3.


----------



## bojadada

5'9 150 lbs


----------



## YoukosoHitoriBocchi

keep going back and forth between 75-78
Aiming for at least 85


----------



## DESTINYLOVE1900

Wow! I feel embarresednow omg all these skinny ppl! 
I'm 54 150
But I'm not fat I don't have a big stomach I have thick legs nd butt 
I guess it's cuz I'm Brazilian nd love food so I have a Brazilian girls body buti always wanted to be skinny I can't believe so many ppl on here at 98-120 lbs! I tried to be that but I couldn't I don't think I was bulir to be that skinny luckies!


----------



## YoukosoHitoriBocchi

DESTINYLOVE1900 said:


> Wow! I feel embarresednow omg all these skinny ppl!
> I'm 54 150
> But I'm not fat I don't have a big stomach I have thick legs nd butt
> I guess it's cuz I'm Brazilian nd love food so I have a Brazilian girls body buti always wanted to be skinny I can't believe so many ppl on here at 98-120 lbs! I tried to be that but I couldn't I don't think I was bulir to be that skinny luckies!



aww. don't worry, I bet you have a lovely shape. I've always admired that 'brazilian girls body' and would much prefer it over mine. the grass is always greener on the other side, you know.


----------



## RapidZombies

230-240. 5'8. I gained a lot after switching back to regular school from home schooling. I'd like to join a gym, but... yeaaah. I'll probably sort it all out somehow. :blank 
My goal is 140-150 (naturally athletic frame thanks to my dad's genetics.) Not too big, not too small.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

6'2" 197


----------



## MeggieGirl

5'8 and 98lbs(when i'm stressed and not eating much)-102lbs


----------



## Memory

I'm 5'9" and used to be 190 pounds until I started exercising and eating better so now I weigh 165 pounds.  I'm still working at it though and my next goal is to be 150.


----------



## Amber1395

I'm about 108 lbs


----------



## kittyxbabe

107.6 today. -.- I'm 5'2.


----------



## burnoutx

5'2", 99lbs. My height/weight hasn't really changed since I was 12, I'm 16 now.


----------



## kj87

RapidZombies said:


> 230-240. 5'8. I gained a lot after switching back to regular school from home schooling. I'd like to join a gym, but... yeaaah. I'll probably sort it all out somehow. :blank
> My goal is 140-150 (naturally athletic frame thanks to my dad's genetics.) Not too big, not too small.


Big girls are more attractive anyway 

The gym isn't a bad idea if you can commit 
I lost 20 pounds the first couple weeks when I started.

Good luck!


----------



## robertward203

Round about 130lbs, but hoping to get it up 5/10lbs in the next year or so...

At 5'4, that's not too bad


----------



## theblackcanary

last time I checked I was around 102 lbs, 5'3"
I'm 19


----------



## ourwater

5' 7", 66.9 kg


----------



## John316C

999,999


----------



## whatsgoingon

90lbs, 42kg but im only 13 dont worry =P


----------



## ourwater

5' 7", 63 kg


----------



## ourwater

5' 7", 62.6 kg


----------



## AceEmoKid

5 foot 4 in, 105 lb.


----------



## Chieve

5'6 128


----------



## ourwater

5' 7", 61.0 kg


----------



## blue3721

5'3 girl and i weigh about 105 pounds


----------



## lady lavender

I'm about 5'10 and 220 pounds. It's tragic.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

6'2, 176 pounds.


----------



## Nada

5'8 about 150lbs. Ideally I want to be 155-165lbs.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

approx 300Ibs


----------



## kj87

lady lavender said:


> I'm about 5'10 and 220 pounds. It's tragic.


That sounds like a pretty good size to me :mushy
Bow shika wow wooww :boogie


----------



## arnie

6'3 175


----------



## mynus

108 pounds and I am almost 5'8''


----------



## Patche

5'90 & 154 lbs :d


----------



## visualkeirockstar

130 I'm not a teen though


----------



## Raphael200

240 lbs,WhaT?Im a big fellah!


----------



## BoneAndDream

5'7" 190, strong but slightly overweight


----------



## anti-socialsocialite

6'0" 138 lb. Skinny my entire life and I don't mind it anymore.


----------



## Andres124

135 lbs


----------



## probably offline

1,68 m (5'6) and 48 kg(106 pounds)


----------



## NoHeart

The last time I weighed myself was a while ago... and I was about 52-54 kilos.

I think I should be around 60 at this point, I've grown abit and I think I also gained some weight.


----------



## AussiePea

75kg (~165lbs) last time I checked @ 5'11"


----------



## farfegnugen

I am not sure. Probably around 225, though hopefully a little less.


----------



## SnakeBites

I'm 103.5, but that's only because I'm 14 and not even 5 feet yet XD


----------



## ourwater

5'7", 59 kg


----------



## Scorpio90

5'1 and 97 pound :-?


----------



## And1 ellis

147 lbs

or 

67 KG

I'm 5'9


----------



## Degeh

5.10 171 pounds


----------



## arnie

175


----------



## Mourn4UrSelf

135 pounds and 6'3 tall.
I used to weight 150 before I went on a vegan diet...


----------



## Freiheit

96 lbs. Most teens are bigger than me. Hell, even middle schoolers.


----------



## tbyrfan

5'3 1/2" 88 pounds


----------



## CWe

Not much!
maybe in the 130's


----------



## BeyondOsiris

6'0" 152 lbs


----------



## ourwater

5' 7", 58.2 kg


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP

5'10" 130


----------



## ihatemoving

185lbs, I'm 6 foot 3


----------



## Moochie

I don't wanna say. Y'all are gonna say "YOU ARE ANOREXIC YOU NEED TO EAT YOU WEIRDO" lol
Well here goes nothing.... 101lbs at 5'7" .-. It's my metabolism and my genetics :C


----------



## Moochie

everythingzenx3 said:


> some of you guys need to eat a few cheeseburgers
> geeeez


I was actually eating slices of cheese the other day. I just craved cheese for some reason o.o


----------



## Barette

God, y'all are making me feel so huge. I'm 5'10 and 143 lbs.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane

101 pounds at 5'7". 

I'd be scared of breaking you.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

I've been putting on some weight..I'm up to 118, I'm between 5'2" and 5'3"


----------



## RelinquishedHell

6'2, 180lb


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> 6'2, 180lb


You're taller than I would have thought


----------



## RelinquishedHell

SoWrongItsRight said:


> You're taller than I would have thought


I'm actually taller than my dad lol.


----------



## introverted loner

194lbs.


----------



## Patriot

130lbs


----------



## Nada

I'm topping 150 lbs right now and growing.



Moochie said:


> I don't wanna say. Y'all are gonna say "YOU ARE ANOREXIC YOU NEED TO EAT YOU WEIRDO" lol
> Well here goes nothing.... 101lbs at 5'7" .-. It's my metabolism and my genetics :C


Eh, I was 107 lbs at 5'8 well into my late 20s. That was pretty bad.


----------



## mistylake

55 kg (and I'm 1,61 m)


----------



## GD8

117lbs at 5'8. I literally don't ever gain weight no matter what. I'm actually losing weight for like no reason.



Barette said:


> God, y'all are making me feel so huge. I'm 5'10 and 143 lbs.


lol there's nothing wrong with that at all, especially for your height


----------



## Watercoulour

115~120 depending if I feel like eating junkfood. 

Yummmmm


----------



## shhdonttell

77kg at 173cm.


----------



## Moochie

Nada said:


> I'm topping 150 lbs right now and growing.
> 
> Eh, I was 107 lbs at 5'8 well into my late 20s. That was pretty bad.


You're a guy though.. It's different. People automatically assume I'm unhealthy because of my weight.


----------



## ourwater

58 kgs


----------



## LeonALMS

oh noo


----------



## Thepessimisticteen

5'4 --- 122 lbs :yes


----------



## enfield

5'9, 125 lbs.


----------



## OddOne

I weight about 110 lbs and height is 5'5"


----------



## OddOne

I mean I weigh 110 lbs not "weight"


----------



## XSamX

I'm 5'6, 112 lb


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

125 and 5'11". So I get made fun of alot


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Everyone on here seems to be under or avg. weight like myself.


----------



## mesmerize

arround 60 kg i think

*60 kilograms = 132.277357 pounds*

i used to be quite underweight but in the last years i put on so much weight


----------



## Jawi96

wow, most of you would either float perpetually in the stratosphere if nudged by a light gust of wind of simply wither away and disperse into the surrounding area.. im a pretty fit guy who regrettably has the hots for his mirror every now and then but 117 pounds? you've gotta writing this from the post war era!

132lb. which, as im sure you ALL know is 21.9lb on the moon.


----------



## apersonintheory

Mourn4UrSelf said:


> 135 pounds and 6'3 tall.
> I used to weight 150 before I went on a vegan diet...


Same thing happened to me. I'm 5'9" and went down from a high of 180 to 140. But I lost too much weight. So now I'm trying to eat more junk food to gain back some weight.


----------



## pudding

I'm 5'0 and 86 pounds. :bah


----------



## YoukosoHitoriBocchi

pudding said:


> I'm 5'0 and 86 pounds. :bah


dfhdfhg ;_; you're perfect.
4'9 and 78 lbs right now.
desperately attempting to get in the 80's.
give me your body.


----------



## Nightless

Ugh. This thread is making me feel like crap.

108 pounds around I think. But don't look at the numbers, it's when you see me (i.e. my belly). People have told me I'm fat, no need to say I'm not because I know it's true. ugh ugh ugh


----------



## Nightless

Wow I sound really self centered there. Or is that just me. I don't know. Why do I even feel the need to post a second comment... 

Anyway, if anyone was wondering. I'm 5'3


----------



## Odinn

i'm 110 pounds.


----------



## Raphael200

130 kg..........................


----------



## bobdylanblues

82/83lbs, 5"3. 

Underweight, yep, I've been told. There's not a lot I can do about it though.


----------



## Noll

50kg


----------



## And1 ellis

5'8-5'9 and I weight 140Ibs

I hate how skinny I am


----------



## UnnamedSpecies

142 - not that in shape (-_-)*


----------



## UnnamedSpecies

Why is every one so dang skinny on here. :sus


----------



## TeenyBeany

Hey teenies!! So, when I was in high school, I cared so much about my weight. I was in dance and having the perfect dance figure was everything! I was 5'3" and weighed 104. I ate like a bird... it was horrible. After I graduated high school, I allowed myself to get up to 110 lbs. Was still in dance and still had a beautiful body... I got married, and had a baby and after I had him, I went down to 115 and stayed there. Had a second baby and went down to 125... In looking back, I realized that I actually had beautiful womanly sexy curves when I was 125 rather than 104!! I almost WISH I would have been a little bit heavier in High School!! Ok, so, it's been 9 years since I've graduated high school. I have accepted and loved myself for who I am... I am now 155 pounds!! Yep yep. Still 5'3" and you know what?! I love the way I look  I feel like if I lost weight, the students I work with wouldnt respect me as much because I would look like one of them lol... 
Anyway... I wanted to share my "weight journey" with you because I want you to know that I once was ana/b. Although I "felt" and "looked" beautiful, I was destroying myself. Never in my life did I think I could be 155 lbs and still look/feel beautiful... If you're in a rut, it's ok to let go and live  I did. 
xoxo to all you teenies! 
and in case you were wondering... i dont plan on getting bigger lol. My weight has stabalized at 155 so I also dont have to actively watch my weight


----------



## KaliumRookie

.


----------



## arnie

This morning: 176


----------



## ESP354

5'11" 210lbs


----------



## blahblahbee

I'm just 88 pounds!


----------



## spzed

5'11, 133lbs


----------



## TheaterofHope

6'3" 115 pounds


----------



## QuietCatLover

I'm 170 and 5'1" I blame the fact I have to be gluten free. The substitutes will make anyone fat. Oi.


----------



## Eschara

Nightless said:


> Ugh. This thread is making me feel like crap.
> 
> 108 pounds around I think. But don't look at the numbers, it's when you see me (i.e. my belly). People have told me I'm fat, no need to say I'm not because I know it's true. ugh ugh ugh


Well see people only say that bc you live in China. If you lived in America you'd be considered skinny I'm sure


----------



## Eschara

I'm 128 pounds 5'9


----------



## Koloz

169lbs but for some reason look emaciated aka concentration camp prisoner


----------



## ourwater

69kg


----------



## ShatteredGlass

i am 5'8 and weigh 50KG (110lbs)

I have a fast metabolism, so I have a hard time gaining weight.


----------



## Steinerz

6'1 260lbs/118kg


----------



## xodd

5'9 and 130. i think i could gain a little.


----------



## HollaFlower

6' 175lbs

3 years ago and prior I was at 145 -150 , then I just started not caring and ate a lot of junk. Then I was like, "Oh people do this? This is bulking?" so I started exercising. Now I'm in pretty good shape - proportionate. Lol


----------



## Tokztero

120lbs.


----------



## eyes roll tears

143.3 ibs= 65kg


----------



## Slaeth

96lbs. blehhh


----------



## Vanderfee

Last time I checked the scale, I think weighed somewhere between 190lbs. I feel fat. I am fat. Though I'm determined to lose weight this year, wish me luck.


----------



## Blue Rose

99 lbs and 5'3''. During high school i grew an inch and gained 6 lbs.


----------



## ineverwipe

180 I think


----------



## dcaffeine

179. Why did most people feel inclined to share their height as well?


----------



## WhyEvenBother

I'd say about 6,000 pounds, and 508'6", Gosh you people are so skinny you really shouldn't complain.


----------



## Steinerz

dcaffeine said:


> 179. Why did most people feel inclined to share their height as well?


To give a better idea of where the person is at.


----------



## Despot

5'9 165lbs - 176cm 74kg


----------



## Schmosby

I'm dead on 6' tall and am 181 lbs


----------



## Iwantham

like.........

100000000000000lbs.



srs


----------



## purplellamalover

50kg...I think that's 110lbs?


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf

5'9.5, 154 lbs but trust me I look anorexic except for the stomach.


----------



## Cati

80


----------



## albumplush

Quick update, on my weight! ... So, you see what I did there, pretty clever if I do say so, which I do, any way, I now weigh 105 at 5ft even.


----------



## Putin

6'4.5, 230


----------



## Mittens76

Ah I weigh 128lb. Going to the gym though


----------



## MetroCard

Not even 100, but I am really short though.


----------



## KaitlynRose

It is rather rude to ask a lady her weight, you know. It is one of the many tabooed questions. 

Regardless, I am nearly 5' 6" in height. I honestly do not know my exact weight, as I believe when considering muscle and anatomical aesthetics that a person can look considerably over or under their actual weight, but I believe I last recall my number being 125 lbs or somewhere around there.


----------



## misski

Cati said:


> 5'2
> 80 lbs
> 36 kg
> I have a fast metabolism, but I tried putting on more weight last year by eating a lot for every meal.
> It was a big mistake.
> *This girl and her friend who was a guy said my body and face is a cow and how I have a gut belly and that I had gained a bit of weight.*
> I don't really eat much now and I did become vegetarian, but I don't think it's affecting my health.
> I used to want an average weight because people always say that guys want curves and not bones, but I don't really care anymore.


Really, that is just so awful. I'm assuming you only gained 10-20lbs? That's still in the lower range of how much you should weigh. I would upper cut those two *****es, seriously.


----------



## Lorenientha

I guess 123-125 lbs. Haven't weighed myself for a while.
Height is 5'7". It looks ok.


----------



## JeanniesRiver

Interesting.

I am 5' 11 1/2 " tall and weigh 182. I'm a size 16. Very pleased with myself too. I was 315 10 years ago. I've come a long ways.


----------



## Steve French

About 150, and about 6'1". Oh wait, I'm a bit out of my teens.


----------



## Pessimistisk

circa 53 kg, i dont know what it is in lbs
im 175 cm


----------



## jennyrsand

127 lbs, and I'm 5'6"


----------



## SalemSaberhagen

I weight 114lbs and my height is 5'2, but I'm currently losing weight.


----------



## LoveLouder

131 I blame it on the boobs


----------



## tearsforfears

105 lbs at 5ft 1


----------



## Ntln

6'4 and about 210 lbs. I have honestly no idea where all that weight comes from, as I'm not very fat nor am I very muscular either.


----------



## ThisGirl15

5'3 and 110 pounds


----------



## Persephone The Dread

5'2~ and 6.10 stone.


----------



## Logston

103 lbs


----------



## MusicalRose21

114 and im 5'1 1/2


----------



## Sgt Pepper

170 lb!
6 ft!
100% Manly goodness


----------



## xxtokyoxx

I weigh 101

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## matmad94

These kind of threads annoy me, I get that most people are just curious but they also just add to peoples insecurities to be ~normal~. In my opinion you should love yourself if you're 80lbs or 400lbs and other people's opinions shouldn't matter to you.


----------



## mahnamahna

5'4", 126 lbs


----------



## Glass Child

5'2, 92 lbs. Way too tiny mang


----------



## rebecca68

im 58kg (127 pounds) and im 5'4 (162cm) im a teenager girl and am 17 years old


----------



## PandaPenguin

I'm 103 pounds.


----------



## SummerRae

you dare ask such a thing?


----------



## Relay

5'9 and 174 pounds. Trying to gain some weight in muscle in the future.


----------



## NormalLad

118 xc


----------



## TheThinker1

I weigh 160 lbs


----------



## jsmith92

151lbs.....I ran 4 miles on Saturday and I ran 4 more today


----------



## carclub36

132 lbs and 5'7 but im working out and trying to build muscle


----------



## yin97825

5'5 and 128 pounds. Working to shed a few pounds off though


----------



## tilo brown eyes

More than a person my age and height should.
Damn you people are all slim.


----------



## CowGoMoo

5'7 165. Trying to get to 175, I'll be a beast if I can get there and keep my abs


----------



## Blueberries and Green Tea

48kg / 155 cm
Kinda sad...


----------



## HollaFlower

6' 170lbs


----------



## carclub36

521 lb and 10 foot 4 in...jk I posted earlier my actual height and weight


----------



## bands

120 I'm 5'7


----------



## Omanomadingdong

215.14 lbs. 5'7"


----------



## donzen

70 kg / 170 CM
q.q


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T

45kg and 5'2

You're all short. :blank


----------



## bewareofyou

140lbs and 5'10"


----------



## jsmith92

6 foot something.... 160 pounds


----------



## Kalliber

150 ._.


----------



## aquariusrising

Around 110+ kilograms. Which is 242 pounds. I'm the fattest in this topic lol. Always been fatter than everybody though.

And no, I don't like now obese I am. I just don't cry or mop around about it like I used to. Doesn't even offend me that much. I would like to lose weight, but wouldn't know where to start since I am poor and have no space to exercise. Exercising outside is a no-go with neighbours who peek over.

My health is ****. Wouldn't surprise me if I had high blood pressure. Or had shortened my life span and am going to die soon. Who cares anyway...


Edit: what a fail! Im not a teen and shouldn't be here. Whoops!


----------



## stultussum

5'5" (god I hope I did that right), 132lbs


----------

